# What small breed dog do you like?



## Ashley (Aug 29, 2005)

If you had to pick a small breed dog which would it be?


----------



## Mona (Aug 29, 2005)

I like Chihuahuas and Bostons. That said, Boston's are a much more "robust" dog all around.


----------



## Cherokee Rose (Aug 29, 2005)

Well Ashley, I will have to say the SHIH Tzu




As companion dogs I feel they can't be beat.......they have been bred for generations to be just that "companions"....I also think they're one of the happiest dogs you'll ever meet



just like a kid in Doggy clothes



Here is one of our puppies we've raised...........


----------



## Jill (Aug 29, 2005)

Shih-tzu's for me, too! We have four of them, with Winston being the love of my life. In my experience, shih-tzu dogs are very loving and confident. They are not the stereotypical little dog that is yappy and nervous. If you could see how they strut around with this springy step, it is easy to see how proud they are!


----------



## LindaL (Aug 29, 2005)

I love Miniature Pinschers, just cuz they are "spoiled", yet they think they are the "big dog on the block", too...My dog, Gunner, is really a huge wimp, but he doesnt act like it...LOL! He also "must" be covered up at night with his "blankie"...I am owned by a Min Pin and I wouldnt have it any other way


----------



## Ashley (Aug 29, 2005)

I like Mini Pins as well, but herd they are hard to house break. NOt sure I want another stubborn one.


----------



## Vertical Limit (Aug 29, 2005)

Ashley said:


> I like Mini Pins as well, but herd they are hard to house break.  NOt sure I want another stubborn one.
> 457526[/snapback]
> ​


Sorry.......blanket statements like that are not true. I have had two min pins and never had a problem with house breaking. Friends of mine breed min pins and her house is emaculate. Mini dachshunds are not supposed to house break either. Mine was trustworthy at 4 to 5 mo. old. When I get a new puppy I spend tons of time with it for the first month or two. I live and breathe puppy. I do not have one dog that is not trustworth. But I crate when I leave and I crate at night.

Ashley if you want a min pin......get one......but choose one carefully. There are ways to test more trainable dogs from the less trainable ones in a litter.

Now.......as far as small dogs, there are many I like, but you really need to pick the dog with the personality type that fits in with your needs. You certainly would not want a Border Collie as an apartment dog. A dog has to be suited for your lifestyle in order to work.

I can tell you that I have Jack Russells, Cairn Terriers, Mini Dachschund, Yorkies, Schnauzers, Min Pins.................all make GREAT "little" dogs.

Now bigs dogs......no doubt in my mind..........Dobermans..........people on four legs!................well, not exactly. Way more loyal than people!

I hope you find your Mitzi a nice companion.....and you too!





Carol


----------



## justaboutgeese (Aug 29, 2005)

You will not get this suggestion from to many people but a ten inch beagle would be an ideal choice for you. So many of the small breed dogs do better where either they are the only dog or the other dog is the same breed. Beagles get along with everybody. Ther used to be just 13 and 15 inch beagles but many are available now in the 10 to 12 inch range. Sweet disposition, smart as all get out and there is nothing cuter than a beagle pup.


----------



## Ashley (Aug 29, 2005)

> But I crate when I leave and I crate at night.Ashley if you want a min pin......get one......but choose one carefully. There are ways to test more trainable dogs from the less trainable ones in a litter.


What would that be? There are some mini pins for sale in my framemaker I was gonna call on.

Finding Mitzi a buddy that she likes should be hard. She has liked every dog she has came in contact with so far. THe great pry, but they dont like her.

THen there is the rotty, cavalier, pug, flat coat reteriver, pointer, and then the basset. They all liked her and played well together.


----------



## Sanny (Aug 29, 2005)

Whats a min pin...can you post a pic??

hmmm.....I don't know much about dogs. Grew up with collies (like Lassie) and then had a collie and then boxers. Not a lot of variety here.

I do really like the perfect little miniature collies - I think they might be called shelties? and I like the pugs a lot like the one Michele Prekker had last year.


----------



## Ashley (Aug 29, 2005)

a mini pin looks just like a doberman


----------



## Sanny (Aug 29, 2005)

Paris Hiltons dog Tinkerbell is available - he/she got too big for the purses she likes to carry (like what, hit two pounds?) and she got a new smaller new dog and poor Tink lives with her parents now.


----------



## Russ (Aug 29, 2005)

I like Boston Terriers>>>>wonderful personalities, funny and loyal

I like the Scotties, pugs and jack russells too. Although I don't have any first hand knowledge on them.

LOL on Michelle Prekkers pug.....saw that dog at 2 shows last year.....at first I thought it was mocking me for staring at him



......always had it's tongue sticking out like a little kid.....nana nana na na



Cute dog!


----------



## Becky (Aug 29, 2005)

I vote for Jack Russells, the shorty Jacks. Smart, energetic and love people!


----------



## runamuk (Aug 29, 2005)

OK for the record I ADORE min pins......however the only ones I owned or lived with were foster dog's (not raised by me) and they were not housetrained.....nor would they have anything to do with the idea PERIOD











of course I have not met a housetrained cocker to date either so there you go






it is that whole blanket statement thingy....never met an ornery boston in my life (my uncle has always had one) and my bosses boston is a snipey nosed neurotic convinced your going to beat her defensive dog......hmmm wonder what my boss is like at home











Ashley I suggest looking for a specific dog for Mitzi rather than a breed keep an open mind and let her tell you who is right


----------



## minih (Aug 30, 2005)

We have a pug and a peke, Bunny and Bandy, both are great little dogs. Our pug is very friendly and playful, the peke is your true lap dog. Here is a picture of them both from dress up last Halloween. By the way the pug is only 2 and the peke is 14.


----------



## chandab (Aug 30, 2005)

justaboutgeese said:


> You will not get this suggestion from to many people but a ten inch beagle would be an ideal choice for you.  So many of the small breed dogs do better where either they are the only dog or the other dog is the same breed.  Beagles get along with everybody.  Ther used to be just 13 and 15 inch beagles but many are available now in the 10 to 12 inch range.  Sweet disposition, smart as all get out and there is nothing cuter than a beagle pup.
> 457538[/snapback]
> ​


I've never owned a beagle, but a small beagle is what I would want, if I ever get a small dog. I've heard they have great personalities. Had neighbors in Colorado with a 13" beagle, they ignored the poor thing, but he was so sweet.


----------



## Russ (Aug 30, 2005)

Terri, that picture is PRICELESS!!!



Caption should read.....look ma....I'm the ANGEL and.......next to me is the DEVIL.


----------



## Teedee (Aug 30, 2005)

Last April I went on a hunt for a dog. Our long time family dog had passed away and I knew if I didn't pick the dog then my husband and boys would. So I would probably end up with some slobbering, farting, belching, shedding wild 200 lbs beast.

After alot of investgation I determined a Shih-Tzu was the the perfect size, cleanest, low keyed, non shedding and easiest to train. So we bought this adorable little puppy. Well we love him but he is the dirtest little pig I have ever owned. He loves to play in the irrigation water and then roll in the horse poop, so he is usually a lovely shade of green. Hates to be indoors and loves to drag cats all over the place. Hates his crate so he sleeps in our room on his bed. Hates his expensive dog food and sneaks out every chance he can to steal the cat's food. Can hear a potato chip bag open a mile away. I swear he has ADHD and a good shot of ritalin would do us both good. Has never walked anywhere always at a dead run. Has a stragedy to place his toys in the exact spot we walk and then laugh at us when we twist our ankles.

But we love him and wouldn't trade him for anything. He loves to horse show and runs when he see us loading up to go. So I guess we are Shih-Tzu people wether we like it or not.






Tammi


----------



## crponies (Aug 30, 2005)

My sister has a Jack Russel. Her name is Lucy and she is a very smart, high-energy dog. Shelties can be pretty small too and they are wonderful (Ok, so maybe I'm prejudiced since I grew up with them and have one now), smart and easily trained.


----------



## Josh (Aug 30, 2005)

I breed Pembroke Welsh Corgis. I actually have a litter of 4 right now. They are intellegent little dogs. I enjoy mine. My youngest male will start his show career around November when he reaches six months. I also have a miniature dachshund who is just our pet. I would suggest either of these two breeds for anyone looking for a small dog. We also had to put our 13 year old Yorkshire Terrier down a few months ago due to cancer. That is another breed that is very loyal and affectionate.

Josh


----------



## Horse Hugs (Aug 30, 2005)

SHELTIES


----------



## mininik (Aug 30, 2005)

Poodles picked me.





...but I'm thinking that my next dog (speutered pet) will be a rescued Pitt a year or so from now.

www.petfinder.com


----------



## Triggy&Blue&Daisy Too (Aug 30, 2005)

Cairns are my all time favorite small dog but they are terriers so I do understand their idiosyncracies. They are not a dog for everyone but I think it's always best to find the type of dog that will best suit your lifestyle and temperment. Sometimes those kind of dogs just arrive in you life when the time is right. As I said elsewhere if this is to be a companion for your little girl dog, I've always found that opposite sex friends seem to get along better most of the time. Of course there is no way to guarantee it but it makes it more likely. Good luck and I'm sure you will find the perfect one for you and your dog daughter.


----------



## liltnt (Aug 30, 2005)

I love my pug. She is the most adorable dog I have ever had well ... next to my boxers that is. She is smart, sits in my lap as much as possible, is a guard dog, although you can barely hear her bark.

She sheds like there is no tomorrow I swear as much as I brush her she should be naked.

Is not a picky eater, She will eat literally anything I give her and some things I dont give her.

Has finally stopped chewing on my socks. Used to have to dig them out from under the bed where she would run with them when she got caught chewing on them.


----------



## justjinx (Aug 30, 2005)

I have a minpin, a schipperke, and a 16 lb poodle cross and love them all to death. they each have their own unique personality. they all chose me. i do not know what i would chose if i had to......

jennifer


----------



## Ashley (Aug 30, 2005)

Well I am going to look at the min pins. THey seem like a reasonable price, dews removed, tails docked, papered and current on shots. Best yet, they are right in my town.

They only have 2 girls left. HOwever I dont think females will be to big of a problem, as Mitzys babysetters dogs are all girls.


----------



## NMMack (Aug 30, 2005)

SHELTIES!!!!





Have always had them, always will!!!





Nancy


----------



## Sterling (Aug 30, 2005)

Bostons, Pugs and Lhasa Apsos are all my favs.


----------



## Marty (Aug 30, 2005)

Strictly big dog person here. But how's about just a mixed breed of some sort at the humane society? Love does come in all sizes, or does it have to be a dog? How about a _______________heck I dunno.


----------



## Ashley (Aug 30, 2005)

I want another dog for my other girl. I dont want a big dog either as they need more room and space then I have in my town home.


----------



## capall beag (Aug 30, 2005)

Shortie Jack Russells are wonderful!!!!!!!!!!!





We have 2 little sisters and they are delightful!!!!!!

I do love Pembroke Corgi's too!!!!!!!

But really any breed can be wonderful and sometimes the mixed breeds are the best of the lot!!!!!!








I have 4 dogs and would love a few more, there is always room for another good dog!





My 4 yr old daughter reading Dr Seuss to her Jack Russell in bed!!


----------



## Neil (Aug 30, 2005)

Two of my favorite small dogs both come out of the Terrier Group.

Norwich Terrier






Norfolk Terrier






Although I have one of each laying at my feet as I type this these photos are not my dogs. I don't have any photos of my Norwich and Norfolk on my web space.

They are great dogs to live with and I showed them for years.


----------



## Erica (Aug 31, 2005)

I LOVE my mini dashound, Bart is now 16, have had him since I was 5yrs old and I love him more than words could explain. This picture was him last year after me clipping him.






And this is Corky, a 8yr old Pug who is just too sweet and cute and I love him dearly too - he is really moms dog, but I guess that makes him my brother. I also keep him clipped to.






My next dog will be a Chinese Crested, just have always wanted one, waiting till I get out of college.


----------



## Shelley (Aug 31, 2005)

If I were to get a small dog, it would either be a Cav or a Frenchie. I like Paps also but I would be afraid I'd step on it! Oh, and I love Cresteds also.

In the meantime though I have five of these "skinny" types to get ready for Saluki specialties tomorrow and Friday!

Shelley


----------



## Shari (Aug 31, 2005)

Neil said:


> Two of my favorite small dogs both come out of the Terrier Group.
> Norwich Terrier
> 
> Norfolk Terrier
> ...



I have always wanted one of these dogs!! But they sure are rare, and very, very spendy!!


----------



## RebelsHope (Aug 31, 2005)

DACHSHUND!!!!!!!!!

I love doxie!! About house training, a lot of little dogs are a little more difficult to house train because people tend to wait to long to take them out, or expect them to hold it too long. They are little and so are their bladders. ALso so people mistake submissive urination for not being housebroke, these are two different things. High strung little dogs, mini pins, doxies, chi. etc. can get to excited and as I am sure you all know sometime when you get excited it is hard to hold it.

Animal Planet has a great little thing on their web site. It is under the dog section, I think it is call dog slection...or something like that. anyway you answer 10 questions and it matches dogs to you. Kind of fun to do.


----------



## Ashley (Aug 31, 2005)

HEy Rebel you have the link for that?

THe lady that owns the two min pins is thinking about selling her 2 year old male as well. If she does that and he is friendly I might buy him and get him fixed right away. HE is already house broke so that would be good. However dont know if they are crate trained if not, the pup is the way to go. THe puppys are 3 months old.


----------



## runamuk (Aug 31, 2005)

Ashley said:


> HEy Rebel you have the link for that?
> 
> THe lady that owns  the two min pins is thinking about selling her 2 year old male as well. If she does that and he is friendly I might buy him and get him fixed right away.  HE is already house broke so that would be good.  However dont know if they are crate trained if not, the pup is the way to go.  THe puppys are 3 months old.
> 
> ...


Ash my experience has been crate training adult dogs is way easier than puppies

...all the minpins that fostered with me had to be crate trained which they took to quickly it was the not going potty in the house that they never got









and it wasn't submissive it was lets go play in the yard for 2 hours then run in the door and take a dump in front of the fireplace


----------



## AJ (Sep 1, 2005)

Just love our Schnoodle (miniature poodle x miniature schnauser). Excellent temperament, loves kids, no shedding, shares our bed, loves attention...a perfect doggie for us.


----------



## Miniequine (Sep 1, 2005)

Westies! They are the happiest little guys.


----------



## RebelsHope (Sep 1, 2005)

Here ya go Ashley and anyone else. it is just fun to do. They actually have on for cat breeds too.

Animal Planet Pet Selector

I said I didn't care about the size or grooming and it said that an Old English Sheep dog was a good match for me. Which is ironic because that is my mom's favorite dog.


----------



## mininik (Sep 1, 2005)

Amazing! It actually told me Mini Poodle first (95%), Toy Poodle (93%) and Maltese was on the next page (90%). I don't think I've ever had an Online breed selector work quite that well...


----------



## runamuk (Sep 1, 2005)

yep that is the best dog selector I have run across....it matches me with chows and sharpeis right off then hits pyrs and into the sighthounds.....now I gotta go try the cat one


----------



## runamuk (Sep 1, 2005)

OH yeah top four were all the orientals.....I love my dogs to be cat like and my cats to be dog like.......


----------



## Ashley (Sep 1, 2005)

OH but remember I own on of the untrainable cockers, who by the way is finally house broke! She turns 6 months tommorow.

Funny thing, that test, a cocker didnt even show up.


----------



## runamuk (Sep 1, 2005)

Alright smarty pants



I know blanket statements are meant to be broken.....I only said I had personally never met a house trained cocker...doesn't mean it CANT be done






and for the min pins they were adults and I consulted with several reputable breeders who told me that breed can be difficult to housebreak and more so in the case of abused dogs.........

If the adult min pin is house broke and well socialized it should crate train quickly and I imagine if this person shows that their dogs are all already crate trained.


----------



## Jenn (Sep 1, 2005)

I like chihuahuas.


----------



## RebelsHope (Sep 1, 2005)

Ashley said:


> OH but remember I own on of the untrainable cockers, who by the way is finally house broke!  She turns 6 months tommorow.
> 
> Funny thing, that test, a cocker didnt even show up.
> 
> ...



My fav breed is dachshunds and I can't get that test to match me with them eitehr lol


----------



## Sonya (Sep 1, 2005)

I'm not a little dog person either, I would do like Marty says and check out the pound. If I HAD to get a little dog....it would have to be a Westhighland Terrier or a Jack Russell - although both seem a little hyper. I like beagles, but all the ones I've known don't tend to be too intelligent and they stink (have that hound smell). I'm sure not all beagles are stupid though, they are very loyal dogs and don't seem to have a mean bone in their body. Had a mini dachsund when I was young, he was as dumb as a rock too, but very cute and he tried so hard to please.

My parents had a cocker for 12 years...stubborn, stubborn dog! They never got him fixed and he ruled that house. For some reason my Father felt it was mean to remove his manhood...he would pee on things, like the corner of the couch or bed. He was so dang cute, but he was a little monster! His name was Baxter, his fathers name was Chester the Molester -



- His family name fit him well as Baxter raped his bed everynight...gross!

Good luck in your search.  Do those mini pins shake like a chihauha dog? That drives me batty...I always want to give them zanax to calm their nerves!


----------



## Sonya (Sep 1, 2005)

speaking of the chihauhas (I'm sure I'm not spelling it right)....last week at camp, we were at a beach and there were all these dogs running around (springer, beagle, newfoundland, chihauha, my two dogs - lab and mix)...The little chi dog was trying to rip everyone else up. Her name was "killer"...she was hanging on the lips of the Newfoundland , growling and trying to rip him apart...the Newfoundland just stood their in amazment (the Newfoundland was a totally amazing dog, but I don't think I could handle all that hair)! It was halarious...of course my camera was tucked away in the boat and couldn't get it in time.


----------



## Ashley (Sep 1, 2005)

I am not that big of a fan of chihuahuas. We had one when I was a kid. He was given to us by our hired man. He was abused before this guy got him. He had a perfect cross on his head where his old owners hit him over the head with a cow trainer.

He bonded to my sister and she could do anything with him. The rest of us was another story. Some days you could, but most days he would growl and bite you.

Yes it needs to be a small dog, I only live in a town house, which is not big enough for a large breed.


----------



## walter (Sep 2, 2005)

Ashley, I have a mini poodle who I adore. Poodles do not like to share their master with other dogs though..., she growls at all the others when they get near me...but I LOVE her. I also have a dachshund , he is absolutely the best. He is fixed so no problems there, personality to die from...no maintence except a bath once in a while...I have a black cocker, the very best dog in the world...minds me so good, get hurt if you get on her for anything., had no trouble potty training her, gotta be groomed though. Then I have this little min pin that is really my daughters and grandma keeps her about half the time. I LOVE this dog so much !! Only problem with her is the vet has to clip her toenails for me...she is so mean !!









I cannot do them but then the dachshund won't allow it either so those two go to the vet for toenail clips...usually. Of these four I do not think I could choose one of them, but in getting another dog I would definitely get a short haired that does not have to go to the groomers monthly and cost 25 to 30 .... I love the mini pin and would definitely have another one...so much personality.!!!! Absolutely adorable !!!

Clara


----------



## MyLilShowGirl (Sep 2, 2005)

I have a crapz-hu(sp?), and a she-poo (crapzu, poodle mix)...but my all time fav "little dog" would be the min pin





-Kris


----------



## RebelsHope (Sep 2, 2005)

As far as calling some small dogs stupid or dumb. I would like to remind people that dogs like the dachshund were bred to think for themselves. A dachsund in a bandger den that came when it was called may have put itself in danger. Dachsunds and terriers tend to do what they think is best and in years gone by it kept the dog alive. Just because a dog does not do what it was told to do, doesn't make it dumb.

I wasn't a "little dog person" until I owned one. Now I love them.


----------



## luckymeacres (Sep 3, 2005)

I love Shih Tzu's and Shelties


----------



## mininik (Sep 3, 2005)

"Poodles do not like to share their master with other dogs though..."

I think what you might be seeing is a Poodle who knows your Doxie isn't another Poodle and because of that doesn't want to share you. I have seven Toy or Mini Poodles and a Maltese. The Maltese seems to think she's a Poodle... but the Poodles know better. They treat her differently and don't want her to get any of "their" attention. I've seen the same scenario play out between a Poodle and another breed or mix many times before. Poodles are just "too smart" sometimes!


----------



## hairicane (Sep 5, 2005)

Getting in on this late but for happy , good dispositions, just pleasant all around dogs my chinese cresteds are it!! They are just happy , fun, little guys. And they come in hairless and powderfuff with the puffs being fully coated and often quite reasonable compared to the hairless.

Another great rare toy breed is the affenpinscher also known as the toy monkey terrier. These are super smart, loyal, little dogs and have very little upkeep which is a big plus. Check out my website if u want to see pix. I have owned , shown and loved both breeds for years.


----------

